# Νέα ανακάλυψη μυκοβακτηρίου Corona-Grammat. Συσχετίζεται με τη Covid-19.



## cougr (Apr 1, 2021)

*Mycobacterium Corona-Grammat*

Εντυπωσιακή ανακάλυψη Αυστραλών ερευνητών με επικεφαλής τον Prof. Callum Bouri ( Ο οποίος τυγχάνει να είναι ελληνικής καταγωγής και παλιός μου γνώριμος).

Ισχυρίζονται ότι ανακάλυψαν ένα νέο είδος μυκοβακτηρίου (Mycobacterium Corona-Grammat) το οποίο προκαλεί συλλοίμωξη με τον κορονοϊό.


Australian Scientists researching Covid-19 co-infections at the Australian Pathology Research (A.P.R.) First Institute have discovered a new strain of mycobacteria (Mycobacterium Corona-Grammat) which is believed to play a role in the development of several critical symptoms previously attributed to Covid-19.

Viewed under a scanning electron microscope, the organism has a crown-like or corona appearance due to pairs of glycoprotein spikes on its outer surface which resemble a double W(WW).
It is an atypical, gram variable species, weakly staining as either gram positive or gram negative.

Trials are currently underway to ascertain the efficacy of antibiotic therapy on the microbe.

(Διαβάστε όλο το άρθρο στο Australian Pathology Research )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2021)

Καλό μήνα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 1, 2021)

Και του χρόνου!


----------



## sarant (Apr 1, 2021)

Καλό μήνα!

Και χρόνια μας πολλά, συλλεξιλόγοι. Το παιδί μπήκε στα 13!


----------



## antongoun (Apr 1, 2021)

Καλό μήνα σε όλους και χρόνια πάρα πολλά στη Λέξι μας!


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Καλοψευτιά, του Αγίου Πινοκίου του μυτερουργού σήμερα!


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2021)

Ενσταντανέ από μια χαμένη μπομπίνα με κομμένες σκηνές του Μάτριξ που ανακαλύφθηκε πρόσφατα, σε πρώτη δημοσίευση σήμερα:





–Λοιπόν, τι λέει το φλιτζάνι, κυρα-Καλλιόπη; Το μπλε ή το κόκκινο;
–Τι μπλε και κόκκινο μου τσαμπουνάς, βρε Νίο; Ασπρόμαυρα τα βλέπω όλα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2021)

sarant said:


> Το παιδί μπήκε στα 13!


Και είσαι και του Πολυτεχνείου!


----------



## sarant (Apr 1, 2021)

nickel said:


> Και είσαι και του Πολυτεχνείου!


Ωχ ναι. Έγινε 13.


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/RazerGreece/posts/3773855509318509




χαϊμαλί, γυαλί και RGB μαλλί


----------



## pontios (Apr 2, 2021)

cougr said:


> Australian Scientists researching Covid-19 co-infections at the Australian Pathology Research (A.P.R.) First Institute


Put it this way, if there was an Australian Prankster Research Institute of Larrikinism (A.P.R.I.L.), you'd be one of its luminaries (maybe its first) ... you had me convinced there for a second.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2021)

pontios said:


> ... Institute of Larrikinism (A.P.R.I.L.)...


Για να καταλαβαίνουμε τους αυστραλιανισμούς:

*larrikin*
Larrikin is an Australian English term meaning "a mischievous young person, an uncultivated, rowdy but good hearted person", or "a person who acts with apparent disregard for social or political conventions".


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2021)

Και για να μη σας δημιουργούνται υποψίες:

[Lawrence Harvey Zeiger] acquired the name Larry King when the general manager claimed that Zeiger was too difficult to remember, so minutes before airtime, Larry chose the surname King, which he got from an advertisement in the Miami Herald for King's Wholesale Liquor. Within two years, he legally changed his name to Larry King.








Larry King - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## cougr (Apr 3, 2021)

nickel said:


> Για να καταλαβαίνουμε τους αυστραλιανισμούς:
> 
> *larrikin*
> Larrikin is an Australian English term meaning "a mischievous young person, an uncultivated, rowdy but good hearted person", ......


Πάντως, από τους παραπάνω χαρακτηρισμούς, μου ταιριάζουν μόνο δύο........το mischievous και το uncultivated

Καλό μήνα και του χρόνου με υγεία!


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2021)

daeman said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/RazerGreece/posts/3773855509318509
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αστεία αστεία, αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο μακριά τεχνολογικά.


----------

